# STREAKER



## Mari' (9 Agosto 2007)

STREAKER, LICENZA DI CORRERE NUDI: NON E' REATO

LONDRA - Per qualcuno può essere offensivo, ma in realtà si tratta di divertimento puro vecchio stile, viene dalla Gran Bretagna e colpisce in occasione degli eventi sportivi più rilevanti: è la corsa a tutto campo dei cosiddetti "streaker", gli esibizionisti che scorazzano nudi sull'erba di campi da calcio, rugby, golf o cricket e che da oggi sono più liberi che mai. Un tribunale di Liverpool ha deciso infatti che le autorità non possono impedire a Mark Roberts, lo "streaker" più famoso del Regno, di partecipare alle grandi competizioni sportive. Dopo la sua ultima apparizione alla Ryder Cup, in Irlanda, la polizia aveva chiesto ai magistrati di emettere contro il nudista impenitente un provvedimento per comportamenti anti-sociali, che i giudici hanno invece respinto. Roberts - che vanta nella sua carriera di "streaker" ben 380 corse senza veli - è riuscito ad infiltrare quasi tutti i più importanti eventi sportivi. "Me ne mancano pochi", ha detto alla stampa britannica. In seguito alla decisione del tribunale non commetterà, infatti, alcun reato. E senza lo spettro della prigione, ha giurato che colpirà ancora, presto. 

ANSA.it 2007-08-08 19:31



A me sta gente ha fatto sempre ridere e divertita tanto, che buontemponi gli inglesi e questo Mark Roberts e' veramente na sagona  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ... ha perfino un sito tutto suo:

http://www.thestreaker.org.uk/


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2007)

*finalmente*



Mari' ha detto:


> STREAKER, LICENZA DI CORRERE NUDI: NON E' REATO
> 
> LONDRA - Per qualcuno può essere offensivo, ma in realtà si tratta di divertimento puro vecchio stile, viene dalla Gran Bretagna e colpisce in occasione degli eventi sportivi più rilevanti: è la corsa a tutto campo dei cosiddetti "streaker", gli esibizionisti che scorazzano nudi sull'erba di campi da calcio, rugby, golf o cricket e che da oggi sono più liberi che mai. Un tribunale di Liverpool ha deciso infatti che le autorità non possono impedire a Mark Roberts, lo "streaker" più famoso del Regno, di partecipare alle grandi competizioni sportive. Dopo la sua ultima apparizione alla Ryder Cup, in Irlanda, la polizia aveva chiesto ai magistrati di emettere contro il nudista impenitente un provvedimento per comportamenti anti-sociali, che i giudici hanno invece respinto. Roberts - che vanta nella sua carriera di "streaker" ben 380 corse senza veli - è riuscito ad infiltrare quasi tutti i più importanti eventi sportivi. "Me ne mancano pochi", ha detto alla stampa britannica. In seguito alla decisione del tribunale non commetterà, infatti, alcun reato. E senza lo spettro della prigione, ha giurato che colpirà ancora, presto.
> 
> ...


Mi spieghi perché ti diverte?
Ovvio che comprendo i significati di contestazione pacifica che intendono dare al gesto, ma non mi sembra che abbia più nessuna carica e che sia rimasto solo l'aspeddo ludico/esibizionista.


----------



## non mastico l'inglese (10 Agosto 2007)

*non mastico l'inglese*



Mari' ha detto:


> STREAKER, LICENZA DI CORRERE NUDI: NON E' REATO
> 
> LONDRA - Per qualcuno può essere offensivo, ma in realtà si tratta di divertimento puro vecchio stile, viene dalla Gran Bretagna e colpisce in occasione degli eventi sportivi più rilevanti: è la corsa a tutto campo dei cosiddetti "streaker", gli esibizionisti che scorazzano nudi sull'erba di campi da calcio, rugby, golf o cricket e che da oggi sono più liberi che mai. Un tribunale di Liverpool ha deciso infatti che le autorità non possono impedire a Mark Roberts, lo "streaker" più famoso del Regno, di partecipare alle grandi competizioni sportive. Dopo la sua ultima apparizione alla Ryder Cup, in Irlanda, la polizia aveva chiesto ai magistrati di emettere contro il nudista impenitente un provvedimento per comportamenti anti-sociali, che i giudici hanno invece respinto. Roberts - che vanta nella sua carriera di "streaker" ben 380 corse senza veli - è riuscito ad infiltrare quasi tutti i più importanti eventi sportivi. "Me ne mancano pochi", ha detto alla stampa britannica. In seguito alla decisione del tribunale non commetterà, infatti, alcun reato. E senza lo spettro della prigione, ha giurato che colpirà ancora, presto.
> 
> ...


non mastico l'inglese. Mari' ma tu sei inglese? un link in italiano lo posteresti per me?
Grazie


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spieghi perché ti diverte?
> Ovvio che comprendo i significati di contestazione pacifica che intendono dare al gesto, ma non mi sembra che abbia più nessuna carica e che sia rimasto solo l'aspeddo ludico/esibizionista.


P/R quello che mi fa ridere ancor di piu' e' la reazione delle forze dell'ordine ... le loro facce scandalizzate/schifate (non tutti pero', ci sono anche quelli che sorridono) ... per me "scandaloso" e' ben altro.

Il nudo per me non e' mai stato un mistero, sono nata in una casa di artisti ed ho frequentato scuole di livello artistico.


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2007)

non mastico l'inglese ha detto:


> non mastico l'inglese. Mari' ma tu sei inglese? un link in italiano lo posteresti per me?
> Grazie


sciegli da te:
http://www.google.it/search?hl=it&c...hs=iKa&q=+STREAKER&btnG=Cerca&meta=lr=lang_it


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2007)

*Appunto*



Mari' ha detto:


> P/R quello che mi fa ridere ancor di piu' e' la reazione delle forze dell'ordine ... le loro facce scandalizzate/schifate (non tutti pero', ci sono anche quelli che sorridono) ... per me "scandaloso" e' ben altro.
> 
> Il nudo per me non e' mai stato un mistero, sono nata in una casa di artisti ed ho frequentato scuole di livello artistico.


Non c'è nulla di scandaloso, di conseguenza non ha nessuna funzione di "rottura". Le forse dell'ordine mi sembrano irritate di dover correr dietro a un inutile disturbatore...
Ma forse proietto su di loro la noia che provo io, anche se qualche sorriso talvolta me lo strappano per l'indifferenza con cui vivono una situazione esteticamente incresciosa.


----------

